

Bill Simmons: A Sports Column Written Far From Print, and the Game - prakash
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/11/16/business/media/16simmons.html?_r=1&ref=basketball

======
zach
Simmons is just expounding, at the highest level, the fascinations, lifestyle
and thoughts of a guy who likes sports. So much so that he actually doesn't
cover sports as much as he covers being a sports fan.

~~~
timmaah
2 of my favorites from the past year..

The cheating Red Sox
[http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=simmons/0905...](http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=simmons/090507&sportCat=mlb)

and a ~3,000 word obituary of his dog
[http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=simmons/0901...](http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=simmons/090122)

~~~
nbroyal
I missed the one about his dog. Thanks for sharing. Awesome read.

------
scotch_drinker
It continues to fascinate me how someone who is willing to work hard and
follow his passion can use the Internet to do something previously thought
impossible.

I love Simmons and his writing. I probably never would have heard of him in
the days before he could easily publish on the Web. There are an multitude of
voices just like his out there that I look forward to discovering.

~~~
sgoraya
His Vegas columns are some of my favorites; my friends and I can relate to
them on so many levels. I look forward to his column every Friday (though he
has not been updating as often lately, probably due to his book signing
schedule). Its one of the few columns/articles that can literally make me
LoL...

Purchased his book but have not had a chance to dive into it yet :)

~~~
dhyasama
Here's his newest: [http://www.amazon.com/Book-Basketball-NBA-According-
Sports/d...](http://www.amazon.com/Book-Basketball-NBA-According-
Sports/dp/034551176X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1258486548&sr=8-1)

I'm a ways in (it's big) and it's enjoyable so far.

------
drc1912
I'm going to his book signing tonight in Seattle. Any other HN people from
Seattle going?

